# Ancora circa nVidia "proprietary drivers".

## ciro64

C'è un po' di "tumulto ultimamente con alcune novità.

In primo luogo mi chiedo se i servizi

```

nvidia-smi

nvidia-persistenced

```

Debbano essere abilitati o meno (riguardo nvidia-smi leggevo che più che altro può servire per le nVidia "Quadro", mentre nvidia-persistenced non l'ho mica capito bene :! :! :! excuse me :'()

riguardo i drivers, usando l'ultima forse in Portage vedo

```

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-364.15:0/364::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver gtk3 kms (multilib) static-libs tools uvm -compat -pax_kernel -wayland" 86684 KiB

```

Mi chiedo ....la "USE" compat per caso serve per far si che i drivers siano funzionali con versioni vecchie di (xorg e/o kernel e/o videocards) ?

Inoltre ora ci son 4 moduli nvidia in gioco:

```

/lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko

/lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia-drm.ko

/lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia-modeset.ko

/lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia-uvm.ko

```

Il modulo nvidia.ko è "il driver video fondamentale"; nvidia-uvm viene attivato "run-time" usando applicazioni che sfruttano la tecnologia "Cuda" , permettendo il "dialogo" fra ram di sistema e ram di videocard; e per esempio con boinc vien appunto caricato correttamente.

Gli altri due ovvero "nvidia-modeset" e "nvidia-drm" parrebbero servire per far si che all'avvio il sistema possa comportarsi come accade per i "nouveau" o "radeon" o "intel") ... ma sinceramente non ho capito come "metterli in riga in modo da poterli sfruttare.

Grazie per le delucidazioni  :Smile: 

----------

